# Our taste in music and pets :)



## Parqstu (Feb 10, 2011)

Whats your taste in music and do you have a pet or pets?

I like Led Zeppelin, The beatles, Canned heat, Blondie, Barrington levy, Queen, The Animals & Fridjid pinks version of House of the rising sun, Beethoven and somes games music/remixes such as The kingdom Hearts soundtrack and some remixes from PokeRemixStudio on youtube^^.

I've had many pets. Right now i have a tabby cat called Lila, shes soo cute. Shes soo small because she was found on the side of a road abandoned. I've been thinking of getting another cat recently to keep myself and Lila company


----------



## At Dusk I Reign (Feb 10, 2011)

I tend to listen to Summoning when I'm writing, an Austrian black metal duo whose music is based on the works of Tolkien. It's very atmospheric, so much so that I frequently sit back, close my eyes, and immerse myself in the songs. Before I know it an hour's gone by and I haven't written a word! Enslaved are another personal fave, but they're more Viking Metal with a tendency towards trippiness on their later albums. When I'm feeling more mellow the Waterboys always go down well, especially their earlier stuff.

As for pets, I've never had one. Not because I have a natural antipathy towards animals, it's just never happened. I tinkered with the idea of getting a dog once, but then I thought about the smell and decided against it. Probably a bad idea, as I'm sure the mutt would've gotten used to it.


----------



## Parqstu (Feb 10, 2011)

I was thinking of getting a dog, but now i'm getting a kitten instead. Maybe a tabby, bengal or savannah kitten. Getting a dog (siberian husky) would have ment walking it every day . Now i can sit in the house, laze about and have my furry friends with me


----------



## Black Dragon (Feb 10, 2011)

I also love Led Zeppelin.  I saw Plant & Page in concert in the 90's, it is was the best concert of my life.

I've had a soft spot for Queen ever since Highlander.  Summoner sounds interesting.


----------



## Juiceman (Feb 11, 2011)

My personal favorite style of music comes with what I grew up listening to... 80's.  Though there is a wide variety of genres I enjoy, my childhood music makes up most of my collection.  When it comes to relaxation, I prefer Byzantine or Gregorian chant.

As for pets, we currently have an 11yo Lab/German Shepherd male and an 8yo Dalmatian/Border Collie female.  My sister has a 2yo Pit Bull female which visits most days during the week while she is at work.  Our older dog and her play much of the day.  She is very affectionate and friendly.

It is hard for us not to have pets, as we have cared for about 7 dogs, 7 cats, 2 rabbits, a bird, and some fish (not really pets).

Even stray animals seem to find our house time after time.  Apparently they sense a bit of security.


----------



## At Dusk I Reign (Feb 12, 2011)

Black Dragon said:


> Summoner sounds interesting.


Despite the generic screechy black metal vocals, Summoning are probably the only band whose music actually means something to me. Their first album was quite poor, but seeing as they were finding their musical feet I can forgive that. Since then, though, they've been immense. Their music and lyrics are all Tolkien-themed - sometimes they use Tolkien's own poems and songs as lyrics, other times they use their own. Either way, despite the 'black metal' niche they've been lumbered with they always do justice to the master, most notably in the atmosphere they create in their songs, be it melancholy (Over Old Hills, dealing with The Cottage of Lost Play) or esoteric (The Loud Music of the Sky). 

Alas, they seem to be on a semi-permanent hiatus. Their last release, Oathbound, deals with the Oath of Feanor, and contains many of the elements which have made them so mighty in my eyes. It's not their greatest album, Stronghold holds that crown, but it's as good as anything else they've released, and that's praise enough in my eyes. 

Sorry if I've waffled on. I'm not trying to gain converts - I realise their musical stylings will only ever appeal to a tiny minority, they're just one of my passions. As a generally cold-blooded individual, that makes them quite special to me.


----------



## Meg the Healer (Feb 14, 2011)

I've got a rat-terrior mix named Jack and a solid black domestic short-haired cat named Anubis. They are the oddest form of brothers, but they are so adorable together when they think no one is watching.

My taste in music tends to shift depending on my moods. Lately though I've been listening to the Dragon Age: Origins soundtrack as it had some beautiful music. And I really loved the song in Sacred2 by Blind Guardian. The song is Sacred Worlds.

I've also been listening to Within Temptation and Skillet. Metisse earned my favor when I started watching Dead Like Me and I've always loved the music on Xena, Buffy, and Angel. I've been a fan of Celtic music for as long as I can remember and I got the privilege of listening to it live in different towns and pubs when I visited Ireland a couple years ago.


----------



## Parqstu (Feb 15, 2011)

Meg the Healer said:


> I've got a rat-terrior mix named Jack and a solid black domestic short-haired cat named Anubis. They are the oddest form of brothers, but they are so adorable together when they think no one is watching.



Haha. I hope to get another kitten. Hopefully they'll get along like Jack and Anubis. 
Anubis is a nice name. Is it Egyptian?




Meg the Healer said:


> Lately though I've been listening to the Dragon Age: Origins soundtrack as it had some beautiful music.
> I got the privilege of listening to it live in different towns and pubs when I visited Ireland a couple years ago.



I'll check the Dragon Age soundtrack out. Any suggestions on songs from it? You should check out the Kingdon Hearts soundtrack. Try Kingdom Hearts Soundtrack- Hikari Orchestra Instrumental.
What did you think of Ireland in your time visiting it?


----------



## Meg the Healer (Feb 15, 2011)

Parqstu said:


> Haha. I hope to get another kitten. Hopefully they'll get along like Jack and Anubis.
> Anubis is a nice name. Is it Egyptian?



Yes - Anubis is the Egyptian God of the Dead. Ironically, Anubis (the god) is the one that is portrayed with the Jackal head. 



Parqstu said:


> I'll check the Dragon Age soundtrack out. Any suggestions on songs from it? You should check out the Kingdon Hearts soundtrack. Try Kingdom Hearts Soundtrack- Hikari Orchestra Instrumental.



I'll check out Kingdom Hearts. From Dragon Age: I would suggest Origins, Join the Grey Wardens, Lelianna's Song, I Am The One (Dark Fantasy or High Fantasy Version) - both are good. This Is War by 30 Seconds to Mars is also good - can't remember if it was on the soundtrack or not - but it's the song that plays during the credits.



Parqstu said:


> What did you think of Ireland in your time visiting it?



I loved Ireland. I got to see inside Newgrange and visit the Hill of Tara - even though I understand now the M2(?) goes thru it. The parts that I loved most were the top of Knocknarea Mountain to see the Cairn of Queen Mauve and (what I got to see from) Croagh Patrick was amazing. We stayed in B&B's through the trip and the view from Benbulben Mountains and the Cliffs of Moher were spectacular. We went during May so that was well before tourist season. Everyone (and I mean everyone) we ran into were so nice and extremely helpful. I never cared for large cities - but I can say that the 3 days I stayed in Dublin made me change my mind.....until I returned to the States.  Driving was the most interesting part, but I got comfortable with it, much to the displeasure of my mother who then became 10 times more petrified when I was behind the wheel. So we let her drive the most. It saved my sanity and my friend's back (she kept kneeing her). It was such a beautiful trip and it really helped some of my writing. I have plans to return to reach the top of Croagh Patrick, visit the Ring of Kerry, and see Drogheda.


----------



## Parqstu (Feb 15, 2011)

How about the Mourne Mountains?


----------



## Donny Bruso (Feb 18, 2011)

I have two cats, which 'm pretty sure are plotting to kill and eat me in my sleep someday. They are named Asha and Polgara, though since I named them before their personalities became evident I got the names backwards. As far as music, I tend towards bands such as Three Days Grace, Linkin Park before they started sucking, The Offspring, Buck Cherry, like that. Classical is always good when I'm trying to relax, though.


----------



## Meg the Healer (Feb 18, 2011)

Donny Bruso said:


> I have two cats, which 'm pretty sure are plotting to kill and eat me in my sleep someday. They are named Asha and Polgara, though since I named them before their personalities became evident I got the names backwards. As far as music, I tend towards bands such as Three Days Grace, Linkin Park before they started sucking, The Offspring, Buck Cherry, like that. Classical is always good when I'm trying to relax, though.


 
I concur on Linkin Park - Minutes to Midnight - not my favorite. All I could think was - what the h*ll is this? And then I kept looking at the disc and the cover to make sure I bought the right band. Three Days Grace is awesome - One X is a great album.


----------



## Donny Bruso (Feb 19, 2011)

Minutes to Midnight I actually kind of liked, and at least it was actually music. The newest album, I think it's A Thousand Suns? I could be wrong, was what I had been referring to. I put it in and half the tracks were just some disembodied voice talking or random meaningless noise. I think out of all the tracks on there there was like two i liked, the rest was garbage.


----------



## Legerdemain (Feb 21, 2011)

I love the cat named Anubis... I have a kitty girl named Isis, and my gf/future wife has two guinea pigs named Odysseus and Telamonian Aias, which we call Ody and Aias for short.  Ajax is the big one, Ody is the small sneaky one.

Musicwise I am trying out Arcade Fire right now, but I tend to be quite weird with musical tastes.  My musicians of the year for last year were Lady Gaga, David Garrett, and the Beatles, though an honorable mention would go out to fantasy movie composers, The Nixons and the song "Peaches"...  millions of peaches... peaches... for... me.


----------



## willg71 (Feb 22, 2011)

music wise, it's hard to choose. As a boy I worked for my father who was a DJ. Unfortunately not the cool radio or nightclub version but the lame wedding, High school dance and retirement home kind. Our basement was wall to wall 45's so I had early exposure to everything from the 1940's to the mid 80's when he called it quits. Lately I've been listening to the queen of the damned sound track, the cult and Bauhaus for when I feel the need for some quiet rage. When desire for a more sedate mind set I've been listening to kate Bush, Enigma and the Benedictine Monks of Santo Domingo De Silos but I cant say their my favorites except for the Cult maybe their a constant on my MP3. Now as for pets, My home is like wild kingdom. I have an in-home cattery. I raise exotic persian cats under foot. Got to be honest though, I was a dog person before my wife talked me into it but it is awesome! we currently have four females, Callie girl, Antigone, Titania and Candy. We also have two males Francisco and Sugar Daddy. Their was a third, Dante but he died not long after we obtained him in Russia of a rare congenital disease. I got to admit I love having all these sweet gentle fur kids running around the house. It's only a drag when old Sugar Daddy desires to mate with one of females chilling on my chest while I sleep. I wake up thinking Callie is making biscuits with her front paws. Then I realize shes really heavy and her front paws aren't moving. I tilt my head ever so slightly and theirs Sugar on her back shaking like hes having a seizure. I am so not cool with that. Ever seen a cat smile a Cheshire grin, I have.


----------



## elly (Feb 23, 2011)

I like lots of different types of music, apart from heavy metal and most of the music in the charts ^^

As for pets I've had many, from chickens to a snake but at the moment I have a French Bulldog called Ollie


----------



## Fodwocket (Feb 24, 2011)

Re pets, they'e all so cute.  I'm a dog person, and I have a cute little mini dachshund named Sativa.  This is her being cute in a basket.








As for music, I like a whole range of things.  Love loud, rock/metal bands, some of my faves include Slipknot, Tool, System of a Down, Dream Theatre, that sort of thing.  I also love chiptunes, like Anamanaguchi, game soundtracks like Super Meat Boy and VVVVVV, nerdy stuff like MC Chris, as well as just a whole range of random stuff from different genres, like Zebrahead, Incubus, Lonely Island stuff, Aquabats, and OMG I love Pendulum ^_^


----------



## Legerdemain (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok, Fod wins for the cutest post so far on the forums.  I will try to get some pics of my guineas to compete sometime soon.  Until then, a monkey riding a piggy.







And Will, NEVER tell my gf about your kitty factory... she will want to start her own puppy plant (all humanely of course) and drive me insane.  Right now, our two guinea boys hump each other enough.  I don't want girls and babies involved yet...


----------



## Parqstu (Feb 25, 2011)

Hahaha. Brilliant pics guys. Can't beat lila though! 

How do i upload a picture from my computer? I tryed. I went onto add attachments and uploaded a picture. It's over 1.00MB, but I'm not sure if im doing it right.


----------



## Ophiucha (Feb 27, 2011)

My husband has a cat named Charlie. 
I lean towards the hard rock and heavy metal end of the spectrum on music, and my favorite bands/performers are Kamelot, Volbeat, Disturbed, David Bowie, and Within Temptation. And, say what you like about the content, I consider Eminem to be the greatest lyricist (or whatever you'd like to call it) of our day.


----------



## Behelit (Feb 27, 2011)

Parqstu said:


> Hahaha. Brilliant pics guys. Can't beat lila though!
> 
> How do i upload a picture from my computer? I tryed. I went onto add attachments and uploaded a picture. It's over 1.00MB, but I'm not sure if im doing it right.



You have to upload your picture to a website such as Photobucket, Tinypic, Flickr, or Imageshack. Then, you want to click on the tiny picture frame on your tool bar right above your reply text and fill in the URL address the website provided you of the picture.

Hope this helps. PM me if you need any more assistance.


----------



## Meg the Healer (Feb 28, 2011)

Parqstu said:


> Hopefully they'll get along like Jack and Anubis. Anubis is a nice name.



Sometimes Jack "plays" a little too rough with 'Nubis. But overall they get along extremely well. Unfortunately when I rescued Anubis - the previous owner had declawed him on all four feet. He is the most ungraceful cat I have every seen.....since he has no grip. And my brother gave him a voice.....he sounds like the Count from Sesame Street. It fits him pretty well...he has very long canines and they are sharp!



Parqstu said:


> How about the Mourne Mountains?



Where are they located? Are those the mountains that you drive thru on the way to Kylemore Abbey? If so, then yes....I got to see them and they were beautiful. The GPS unit we had said to get from Croagh Patrick to Kylemore was about 20 minutes......it took 2 hours to get thru the mountains. I think every 10 minutes we were stopping for one spectacular view after another. (If that's not the mountain range - please remind me what it is....because it was beautiful.)



Ophiucha said:


> My husband has a cat named Charlie.
> I lean towards the hard rock and heavy metal end of the spectrum on music, and my favorite bands/performers are Kamelot, Volbeat, Disturbed, David Bowie, and Within Temptation.


 
I became a hugh fan of Within Tempation a few years ago. I'm not sure how I heard anything from them....but I remember the first song I heard from them was "All I Need." I ended up watching the Black Symphony album and that hooked me. _The Heart of Everything_ is my favorite album from them thus far with _The Silent Force_ nipping at its heels.


----------



## Parqstu (Feb 28, 2011)

Meg the Healer said:


> And my brother gave him a voice.....he sounds like the Count from Sesame Street. It fits him pretty well...he has very long canines and they are sharp!



My cat can't meow properly^^. It's like a maww, hah. I think she might of got it from me, she doesn't like going out, hasn't met many cats and I sometimes tease here when she meows when she wants e.g fed by going maww. Ofcourse i feed her 





Meg the Healer said:


> Where are they located?


 
They are located in Newcastle in Northern Ireland... or Norern Iren as they would say it here . Mind you, me too. It's the lazy/dialect way of saying it. 
Anyway They are in Newcastle. And if you've been in Newcastle I doubt you missed them, hah. They're the main attraction.
A lot of people come from afar to climb them, mainly Seive Donard. The biggest mountain in Ireland... I think. Hah!
An easy way to see them would be by googling it


----------



## Meg the Healer (Feb 28, 2011)

Parqstu said:


> My cat can't meow properly^^. It's like a maww, hah. I think she might of got it from me, she doesn't like going out, hasn't met many cats and I sometimes tease here when she meows when she wants e.g fed by going maww. Ofcourse i feed her


 
Yeah - 'Nubis can't either. My brother had an orange cat named Apollo. When he "got lost" in the apartments or when he wanted to be fed - it sounded like a baby crying. It was creepy as hell. Especially at 2am when you don't have children.....


----------



## Kelise (Feb 28, 2011)

I have an Oriental Siamese (Orientals aren't as noisy as usual Siamese) called Misha (perhaps after Misha Collins - Castiel in Supernatural), and a dingo called Akasha (yes, after the Queen of the Damned of Anne Rice fame. She's an old dog, it was an old reading habit of mine!)

Misha: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3640/3348039533_35703891dc_z.jpg
Akasha: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3288/2705612625_8f1d29b05f_z.jpg (as you can see, she's a savage beast)


As for music, I'm usually in the Alt scene. Florence and the Machine, Matt Nathanson, Silversun Pickups, FrouFrou/Imogen Heap. Other than that, I adore soundtracks and musicals.


----------



## Legerdemain (Mar 1, 2011)

Misha is adorable!


----------



## Kelise (Mar 2, 2011)

Legerdemain said:


> Misha is adorable!


 
Thank you ^^ I think that, but I'm a doting owner. That photo is a few years old, but she's hardly changed. She's a small, small cat <3


----------



## Parqstu (Mar 2, 2011)

She is adorable!

I got my new cat(6 months old) two days ago. I named her Elly. Shes a tortoiseshell cat. And unlike Lila she's domestic. There's a few differences between them like Elly will headbut you, but with Lila you have to cuddle and pet her. Elly will play with a corcksrew or tennis ball and Lila will hunt things down ... like my hand


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 6, 2011)

um... this is a bad topic for me cause I have no one genre of music LOL Though I suppose at the moment... my favorite singer is Utkena Hikaru the lady that sang the themes for the Kingdom Hearts video games. I down loaded her discography about a month ago and her songs are so beautiful... though most are in Japanese...I love J-Pop and anime themes LOL

I also like death metal, metal, rock, classic rock, alternative, rap, reggae, etc... Anything really that catches my attention.. and I simply adore Lupe Fiasco LOL


Oh yeah pets! I have none right now but I've had everything pet wise LOL cats, dogs, rodents, birds, I had a wild dove and a sparrow once LOL fish... Lizards... crawfish  I like animals!!!!!


----------



## At Dusk I Reign (Mar 9, 2011)

I've just got back into Skyclad after many years of ignoring them. They still rock. And I'd still happily punt any furry creature which crosses my path into the middle distance. Oh PETA, where art thou?


----------

